# Ulterga Di2 Levers with SRAM brakes



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

is the pull different enough to matter?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I honestly think it probably won't really matter that much and certainly worth trying I think if your looking to upgrade to Di2 which is just fantastic.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*I use SRAM shifters with Shimano brakes*

This combo works fine, so I dont see any reason that is wont work. From my understanding you will maybe nedd to play with adjustment due to slight difference in the cable pull, but if you leave a little bit of lee way at the caliper, u could use the adjustment on the caliper to fine tune the feel you would prefer.

My combo is a little woodern, but thats hard brake pads that need to be swapped out


----------

